# TiVo-Smart Network Attached Storage device



## gthassell (Apr 22, 2003)

It seems that one of the biggest issues every TiVo user faces is that of not enough storage (yes, even with the 3 Lifetime TiVos we have, storage occasionally becomes an issue since we don't have "pooling" that has been suggested by many here.)

I was thinking this morning about a new type of TiVo accessory which could benefit all TiVo users, but especially those with built-in ethernet connections.

The MyDVR expander concept works OK for S3 and TiVo HD, but there is no solution for the S2 crowd.

My thought is this: What about a NAS (Network Attached Storage) device (ideally with swappable drives, or at least easily expandable) on which you could register your MAK and allow for inbound and outbound transfers?

While many would say - "Isn't that what TiVo To Go / TiVo Desktop is?" - and yes, it is, there is some additional functionality which could be added. such as:

1. In the Recording Options, add the following:
- Transfer to:
A. other TiVo (after recording is complete)
B. TiVo Desktop (on PC)
C. TiVo NAS

- Transfer when:
A. Immediately after recording
B. At a specific time (e.g. 2:00 am)
C. When space is necessary to record other programs 
(would need to be several hours in advance)

3. Allow for options after immediate transfer
- Keep on this Tivo until I delete
- ..... until space is necessary
- Remove immediately after transfer to other device

(And I'm sure this community could come up with many more)

Advantages I see are the ability to have "Stock" Tivos and to pool your recordings to a separate location, with the ability to upgrade, etc. WITHOUT IMPACTING TiVos that are running; 

It would make a great was to archive series, deal with being out of town and worrying about HD shows filling up a tivo, etc.

If it were made with easily removable drives, you could store a whole series (or more) on a drive, and swap out as necessary.

It would be able to run in a location separate from the TiVos, with simply a Wireless N / Wired ethernet network, require much less power & generate less heat that a PC, etc.

The NAS device should also allow the user to set up / modify transfer priorities via a web interface, set "Keep Until..." options for the device, etc. It should also support the creation of a folder system that would be readable by TiVos on the network, and modified via a web interface.

Feel free to flame away, but I'm really interested to see if people here think this would be a useful add-on.

Thanks,

-Todd


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

Galleon can be run on hacked Buffalo devices. Several other third party apps are theoretically runable on various NAS devices but there are some gotchas. I agree if TiVo were to provide such a device or at least partner with Buffalo or someone it would be nice to just be able to buy one off the shelf.

Some other working options being talked about in these forums consist of running a tivo server app on windows home server devices. TiVo desktop can also be gotten to run WHS with some effort.

As it stands, if you are a computer tinkerer, you can do it now, but this is not something available at Best Buy.


----------



## chip_r (Apr 27, 2006)

Mark, I need to type faster 

How about something like this?

It meets some of the basic functionality of your suggestions. I use it because it supports Galleon and it's low (electrical) power. 15-17W. This NAS supports the transfers to/from my S2 boxes. A couple of downsides are it's low (compute) power (because it's a hackable stock NAS) and one needs to be comfortable with the Linux setup described in the link above. It's a hobbyist setup. Perhaps someone will hack one of the larger RAID-type NAS boxes and at least meet your storage requirements.

The biggest use I have for the setup is pulling down shows I don't have time to watch and they long get deleted on the Tivos. The NAS box just archives them away until I have the chance to view on a TIvo or delete them from my PC.

Mark summarized my setup well, if you're a tinkerer, then this works.


----------



## techieunite (Oct 18, 2005)

You can already have tivo desktop to auto-transfer recordings to a pc.

If everything works okay, you could view all of your shows streamed from your pc to any tivo in your house.


----------



## gthassell (Apr 22, 2003)

Yes, I know and auto-transfer via TivoDesktop. I have WHS, but haven't started the TiVo Server running on WHS.

What I would really like to see, however, would be the integrated options such as "Record and immediately transfer, then delete from TiVo."

Will probably just add an NAS for TiVo and use a WHS-driven version of TivoDesktop.


----------



## patrickd49 (Sep 19, 2008)

gthassell said:


> Yes, I know and auto-transfer via TivoDesktop. I have WHS, but haven't started the TiVo Server running on WHS.
> 
> What I would really like to see, however, would be the integrated options such as "Record and immediately transfer, then delete from TiVo."
> 
> Will probably just add an NAS for TiVo and use a WHS-driven version of TivoDesktop.


I have auto transfers from my tivo to my laptop over a wired lan. Add my endorsment for auto delete from the TiVo if the transfer is successful. Or even a way to delete the programs on my TiVo from my computer(TiVo Desktop). Right now I have to run back & forth between my computer in another room and my TiVo to see what program is were and delete it from my TiVo.

Also Tivo should be able to Specify one or more other locations on my network where I can store different programs. My wife's computer in on the network. Can she have Tivo desktop set up on her computer also??

Thanks, Pat


----------

